
Show HN: Online Mass Customisation from CAD Parametric Models - idid
http://streams.speckle.xyz/#!/
======
idid
As a little extra introduction, what this tool allows for is essentially the
online mass customisation of parametric designs of any sort (from iphone cases
to urban planning). The novel approach is that content creators are not
required to hard-code their design logic in js, or threejs, etc but can use a
standard design software package [1].

[1]
[http://streams.speckle.xyz/#!/parametric](http://streams.speckle.xyz/#!/parametric)

